# How about a B&R owners roll call! Lets see them all



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

My new BR02 ss pro dial


----------



## dkim (Feb 24, 2006)

Cousins side by side...


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

here are some of my recent experiments. both in alstraps ofcourse


----------



## wrcfan (Jul 22, 2008)

My BR02 Arabic Steel


----------



## blokejoneserd (May 20, 2006)

Wrist candy....


----------



## 316L (Jun 27, 2008)

I like that model alot!


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

BR01-97
BR02 Carbon

:-!


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

My 03-92


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

This is my BR02 Carbon...


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Simon


----------



## pkshiu (Dec 14, 2008)

Does a lowly B&R Fusion (Function, I think that's what they are called now) count?


----------



## BUDAKI (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BUDAKI (Jul 24, 2008)

br01-97


----------



## Something (Dec 26, 2008)

:-!

hot pieces

love the cf and the orange


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

dkim said:


>


Nice pair! Love that chrono...:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

wrcfan said:


>


That's on my list right now...

:-!


----------



## rlwc (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine..BR03-94 Carbon. :-!


----------



## gmhutton (Dec 9, 2007)

i cant believe i havent posted on this earlier.
my phantom purchased for xmas 2007 now on a croc strap.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

On the wrist


















In a military setting


----------



## jchez7 (Dec 5, 2008)

Absolutely! - fusions are cool looking. 
It seems that a vast majority of those who write on this forum are BR owners - they're great looking watches but just too big for my tastes. The new 39 looks good, though I've never seen one in the flesh.
I have a plain 'ol Vintage 123 with the beige dial, 'croc' strap that I wear as my go to work, rugged wearer. Have had it for, must be 10 years now. Great watch; beautiful, clear face.


----------



## Rudy50 (Sep 10, 2007)

BR-02:


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

Mine.

I love it.

http://www.martinpulli.com/player.cfm?id=75


----------



## biggeral (Aug 2, 2007)

dalstott said:


> On the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't see that one too often. That is SWEET!!


----------



## Choetown (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## marcdelro (Mar 18, 2011)

newbiew 1st post.. why did this thread stop? i enjoyed browsing the panerai eye candy thread. we should keep this thread going. maybe make it a sticky?? heres some of my br 03-92 with a bandrbands strap.


----------



## marcdelro (Mar 18, 2011)

wrist shots...

1st night i got the watch...









w/a bandrband strap.


----------



## Jakkar (Mar 12, 2010)

Got my first B&R.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree... let's keep the B&R photos coming guys!

Here are some of the photos I've taken so far... got the Commando in December last year and the Steel one in February. Only been about 4 months since I've had a B&R and I gotta say that I love the brand.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

My only B&R currently and was my first purchase of this new year back in January:


----------



## marcdelro (Mar 18, 2011)

jakkar is that an oem leather strap? 

thsiao saw some of your posts in l4p, you have a sick collection of watches

nice lume shot hr..


----------



## Jakkar (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes it is the OEM strap.


----------



## jooboy (Oct 21, 2009)

My humble 03-92 on a leather strap by Jeanna at Stone Creek.


----------



## marcdelro (Mar 18, 2011)

^ nice strap...


----------



## jooboy (Oct 21, 2009)

marcdelro said:


> ^ nice strap...


Thanks. It looks and feels great. Very soft and comfy.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks a lot like the bandrbands strap that I have...

Wore this yesterday night.


----------



## bantonio (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Fishy (Mar 12, 2011)

Thought I should put something up here...










































Fish


----------



## r.innes (Feb 15, 2011)

Shown this in a thread when I recently acquired it, but thought I'd add myself to the roll call. My new BR02-94 Chrono...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jakkar (Mar 12, 2010)

Got some new leather in the mail today so I thought a picture was necessary.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

My wife's BR-03 Phantom on her wrist...










Nigel


----------

